# Conversion to Nikon



## Skulker (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not much impressed by all the doom and gloom some people talk about Canon on this site. My view is if they really think what they say on here they would be best going out and using what ever it is they think is so fantastic. It would be a lot less stresfull for them.

Having said that I will soon be a Nikon user. My 1Dx is such a great camera it has taken a picture that won me first prize in a national competition, well its in a national paper anyway , and the first prize is a Nikon.

Well I'll be happily getting the best I can out of that camera now, accepting it for what it is and enjoying my hobby.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 14, 2012)

.
That's rich.

Congratulations on your achievement.


----------



## eric (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## opelio (Nov 14, 2012)

I think neither Canon or Nikon are the prize winner.
YOU are the winner and YOU have done the right click, not the 1DX.


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 14, 2012)

POST-THE-SHOT, POST-THE-SHOT, POST-THE-SHOT!
</CrowdCheering>


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 14, 2012)

If it were me, I'd immediately sell the Nikon on Ebay and buy a new lens or two for your 1DX.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 14, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> POST-THE-SHOT, POST-THE-SHOT, POST-THE-SHOT!
> </CrowdCheering>


+1


----------



## NormanBates (Nov 14, 2012)

JohanCruyff said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > POST-THE-SHOT, POST-THE-SHOT, POST-THE-SHOT!
> ...


+1


----------



## rpt (Nov 14, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > bchernicoff said:
> ...


What are you waiting for? Post it already!
Congratulations!


----------



## Razor2012 (Nov 14, 2012)

Heh ya, a person can't really make a claim like that without showing the goods.


----------



## Skulker (Nov 14, 2012)

rpt said:


> NormanBates said:
> 
> 
> > JohanCruyff said:
> ...



Thanks to everyone for the positive comments - I was expecting some stick. 

Here's the link to the competition. For those not from UK the Telegraph is one of the bigger serious papers.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/picturegalleries/9677199/The-Big-Picture-photography-competition-round-230.html#


----------



## eric (Nov 14, 2012)

soooo, you're switching from a 1dx to a point-and-shoot?

someone, please give me the 3 minutes back i spent on this thread -- :-\


----------



## westr70 (Nov 14, 2012)

eric said:


> soooo, you're switching from a 1dx to a point-and-shoot?
> 
> someone, please give me the 3 minutes back i spent on this thread -- :-\



+1


----------



## Razor2012 (Nov 14, 2012)

Skulker said:


> I'm not much impressed by all the doom and gloom some people talk about Canon on this site. My view is if they really think what they say on here they would be best going out and using what ever it is they think is so fantastic. It would be a lot less stresfull for them.
> 
> Having said that I will soon be a Nikon user. My 1Dx is such a great camera it has taken a picture that won me first prize in a national competition, well its in a national paper anyway , and the first prize is a Nikon.
> 
> Well I'll be happily getting the best I can out of that camera now, accepting it for what it is and enjoying my hobby.



What can you do, haters will always hate. Btw which Nikon did you get? Personally if I were you I'd keep the 1DX unless it was a top-of-the-line Nikon (even then I'd keep it ), but that's your decision to make. Just remember it's the person behind the camera.


----------



## westr70 (Nov 14, 2012)

By the way, nice shot too. Nicely done.


----------



## DrDeano (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats on winning! I love the shot.

Back to your regularly scheduled irony....

May want to get a waterproof case for that S9300 if you plan to photograph any more bears in the rain!


----------



## etg9 (Nov 14, 2012)

Great shot. Congratz on winning.

Since you have that nice new Nikon and that junk Canon (I read the forums, I know the DxO scores) if you just don't want that Canon anymore send me a PM and I will take it off your hands. ;-)

//he's not switching
///it's a Nikon P&S


----------



## iaind (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations. Keep the Coolpix in the car. You wont be without a camera while you travel.


----------



## insanitybeard (Nov 15, 2012)

Skulker said:


> Thanks to everyone for the positive comments - I was expecting some stick.
> 
> Here's the link to the competition. For those not from UK the Telegraph is one of the bigger serious papers.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/picturegalleries/9677199/The-Big-Picture-photography-competition-round-230.html#



Ha, it lists your location as Shillingford Devon, that's the Shillingford out near Bampton and not Shillingford St George near Exeter I take it? I live in Exeter, not a million miles away!


----------



## Warninglabel (Nov 15, 2012)

"This week's Big Picture winner – and recipient of a Nikon Coolpix S9300 camera worth £299.99 – is Tom Wielkopolski of Shillingford, Devon, with this image of a "spirit" bear negotiating a log in the Great Bear Rainforest, British Columbia, Canada."

Nikon Coolpix S9300? for a 1Dx


----------



## Razor2012 (Nov 15, 2012)

For one thing the title is very misleading. If a Nikon P&S is going to make a person give up their 1DX for it then there's something seriously wrong here, lol. It would be different if the person stated the camera was a bit much for them and decided to go with a P&S.


----------



## Skulker (Nov 15, 2012)

etg9 said:


> Great shot. Congratz on winning.
> 
> Since you have that nice new Nikon and that junk Canon (I read the forums, I know the DxO scores) if you just don't want that Canon anymore send me a PM and I will take it off your hands. ;-)
> 
> ...



Thanks - and yes you have got it I won't be changing. Not that I have anything against Nikon, the man next to me had a Nikon (well 2x D4 and a D600) and he got some good shots as well.

But I will be happily using the Nikon as a point and shoot.


----------



## Skulker (Nov 15, 2012)

insanitybeard said:


> Skulker said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone for the positive comments - I was expecting some stick.
> ...



Thats right insanity, I'm near sunny Bampton.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 16, 2012)

If Nikons are so good then why does Andy Rouse have to beg/borrow Canon cameras and lenses to do his job? Simple his D800 and D4 are not reliable and Nikon cannot make them so. Only one example but food for thought! I think he is regretting moving away from Canon, except of course for the Nikon 200-400 F4 - Canon get a move on and don'y put a stupid price on it!


----------



## insanitybeard (Nov 16, 2012)

Skulker said:


> Thats right insanity, I'm near sunny Bampton.



Heh, 'sunny' around these parts has been a bit of a sore subject this year! (with the greatest of respect to those affected by the recent hurricane in the US)


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 16, 2012)

eric said:


> someone, please give me the 3 minutes back i spent on this thread -- :-\


I quite enjoyed it. I'd never thought about it before it in those terms before but won a few $50 event tickets in a newspaper photo competition a while back so I'm a prize-winning photographer as well .

Anyway nice shot and enjoy your Coolpix, it should be much more agile than the 1DX and let you take some even more awesome shots. I've never been fortunate enough to hold one but imagine for wildlife in particular the lower shutter noise should allow you to get much closer.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 16, 2012)

OK, I laughed. It's a great picture. And I think I got the joke. Got some folks going tho! Way to stir the pot! Ha!


----------



## Viggo (Nov 16, 2012)

The shot of the two elephant babies in the competion was seriously funny and cute 

Congrats on winning btw.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 19, 2012)

Id use all kinds of camera brands if i just had the cash for it.


----------

